# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 объявляет имена финалистов киберфестиваля

## Labs

*DOTA 2*

Первый сезон TECHLABS CUP 2014 станет настоящим праздником для любителей Dota 2! Впервые в рамках TECHLABS CUP для легендарной киберспортивной дисциплины организована отдельная сцена, на которой на протяжении всего дня фестиваля будут сражаться лучшие команды за главный денежный приз –  $20 000.
 По итогам квалификации в финал прошли Next.KZ и Virtus.pro, конкуренцию которым составят приглашенные организаторами фестиваля команды Team Empire и RoX.KiS. 

Финал турнира по Dota 2 пройдет в формате Full Double Elimination (Bo3, в нижней сетке Bo1). Комментировать захватывающие баталии будут Никита «4CE» Котков, Альберт «G-spot» Арифов и Владимир «Maelstorm» Кузьминов. 

Англоязычную трансляцию финальных стримов предоставит студия Beyond The Summit.

*Призовой фонд распределится следующим образом:*
• 1 место – $10000 + квота на TECHLABS CUP Grand Final 2014
• 2 место – $5000
• 3 место – $3000
• 4 место – $2000

*StarCraft II*

Как уже было объявлено ранее, с 2014 года отдельный киберспортивный проект ASUS eSport Universe входит в состав TECHLABS CUP и представляет официальную дисциплину Starcraft II на фестивале.
 Специально для любителей популярных компьютерных игр производитель с мировым именем создал сверхмощные ноутбуки ASUS серии G, на которых участники финала будут бороться за титул победителя. 

За основной приз – $2500 и две квоты на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция) – предстоит сразиться четырем игрокам. Напомним, что в квалификации победил юный игрок – DMC, обойдя всех на своем пути и не оставив шансов соперникам. По итогам жеребьевки в финальном противостоянии предстоит сразиться Empire.Happy против ROX.KIS.LiveZerg и VP.Slivko против DMC. Финал турнира по Starcraft II пройдет в формате Full Double Elimination на отдельной сцене генерального партнера TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 – компании ASUS. 

*Призовой фонд распределится следующим образом:* 
• 1 место – $1500 + квота на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция)
• 2 место – $500 + квота на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция)
• 3 место – $300
• 4 место – $200

*World of Tanks*

Финалистами квалификации по World of Tanks стали NOD и GGWP. За титул победителя и призовой фонд  $4900 соперникам предстоит бороться в необычном формате – каждая победа в бою принесет $700 ее обладателю. Финалисты квалификации сыграют на главной сцене TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 серию из 7 боев.
 *О результатах отборочных по Мобильному Чемпионату* 

В этом году  впервые в СНГ в рамках киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP стартовал Первый в СНГ Чемпионат по мобильным играм – TECHLABS MOBILE CUP. Финал Чемпионата пройдет на планшетах компании WEXLER. Участники Мобильного Чемпионата сразятся за призовой фонд в размере $3500 и ценные подарки от разработчиков игр. 

*Дополнительная возможность попасть в финал* 
Чтобы выиграть в Чемпионате по мобильным играм, не обязательно иметь большое количество боев в заявленных дисциплинах: C.H.A.O.S и Asphalt 8, достаточно прокачать свои игровые навыки в ближайшие дни и испытать свою удачу на сцене Мобильного Чемпионата 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега», Химки.

Хочешь стать победителем и выиграть в Мобильном Чемпионате? С игрой C.H.A.O.S – это просто. Качай игру и убедись, что главный приз легко может оказаться у тебя в кармане. 
 C.H.A.O.S – многопользовательская игра-симулятор боевых вертолетов, которая поможет окунуться с головой в мир воздушных сражений. 22 марта стало известно имя первого финалиста, этим счастливчиком стал Сергей sevenOSix Растопчин! 29 марта определился второй финалист – Helen BitchHelen Roch. 

Дополнительная квалификация пройдет 3 апреля в 21:00 МСК, в результате которой определится еще один участник Первого в СНГ Чемпионата по мобильным играм. Регистрируйся прямо сейчас на квалификацию и выиграй квоту на финал TECHLABS MOBILE CUP.

Нет возможности принять участие в квалификации 3 апреля? Тогда мы ждем тебя 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега», Химки, где будут определен дополнительный финалист прямо на сцене Чемпионата, а затем пройдет борьба за титул победителя и призовой фонд. Ознакомиться с правилами турнира. 

*Распределение призового фонда Мобильного Чемпионата:*
• 1 место – $1500
• 2 место – $1000
• 3 место – $500

Всех любителей симуляторов игровых гонок организаторы Мобильного Чемпионата  приглашают сразиться в Asphalt 8 на площадке самого фестиваля без предварительных отборочных турниров и регистрации. Спешите испытать свою удачу!

Важно! Победители квалификаций по Мобильному Чемпионату сами оплачивают проезд и другие расходы, связанные с участием в финале Чемпионата. 

Будьте в теме! Следите за новостями фестиваля на сайте организатора. Финальная встреча участников TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 пройдет 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега», Химки. Начало в 10:00. Вход бесплатный. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g35sRznI5l0  

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

